# New to cooking game



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys, i am located in Long Island, NY, and i have just started waterfowl hunting last year. No one that i know will eat any of the game birds hear as they are known to be horrible. but i figured maybe with you help i can maybe try something. Ive been looking around and some of your meals sound great.

I have a crock pot at my disposal also.

i shoot a lot of brant, does anybody have a good idea how to cook that or should i just stay away from them. I herd they are horrible in my area.

I also do not know how to breast them out, does anybody have any helpful hints for that.

I also shoot geese every once in a while, and some ducks.

thanks for all the help

stephen


----------

